# Full Earth-rise (OT/NT)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"Full-Earth-rise has been captured by Japan's Kaguya lunar orbiter.The just-issued movie[/b][/b] was taken on November 5, 2007."

Just for the perspective it brings.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting video Dwight. It also makes you appreciate the "blue" sky** that we see from earth rather than the "blackness" of space.

** That's when it isn't cloudy and drizzle like today has been.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/12/2009 10:56 AM
"Full-Earth-rise has been captured by Japan's Kaguya lunar orbiter.The just-issued movie[/b][/b] was taken on November 5, 2007."

Just for the perspective it brings. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />



The perspective I see is that things look pretty black... totally black as a matter of fact... the sun must have been turned off when they took that video... i can understand there being no sound being as that there is no atmosphere in space to conduct sound vibrations, but apparently there was no light at the time either... I get a 1 minute video of a black rectangle.

I suppose they posted it in some form that my PC cannot render... dunno why, I have all of the auto-update features turned on so I "should" have any new video codecs that are around. This is just like Broadcast Digital TV... somebody decides that have a better idea and it just makes things worse.

Oh well, I suppose what I see on my screen is a true representation of what is actually happening.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a standard Flash video so far as I can tell Semper. Donno what to tell ya.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Semp wrote:

... the sun must have been turned off when they took that video...


It was. I was changing a tube in the power supply.










Les


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

CT

Encountered the same problem the first time, I then played one of the other videos, which worked fine, then I closed that browser window and tried Dwight's link a second time and it worked fine.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Played fine for me. Cool video.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible video. Just think how it must have felt to be an Apollo Astronaut and see that view hoping that you would get back to splash down like you were suppose too. Talk about having nerves of Steele and ice water in your veins..........................those guys were amazing.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 06/12/2009 1:42 PM

Semp wrote:

... the sun must have been turned off when they took that video...


It was. I was changing a tube in the power supply.









Les



Thanks Les... that got it fixed.









Now, anybody wanna guess what part of the earth is visible at that time? Which part is the North Pole, or is it visible at all?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, if you really think about it, would you ever see the earthrise if you were standing on the moon and not orbiting it? As the moon doesn't rotate, the same side always faces the earth, so nothing to rise, as it's always up to varying degrees. On the other side, it is always "down."


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool pictures. 

Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, anybody wanna guess what part of the earth is visible at that time? Which part is the North Pole, or is it visible at all?
Good question. I think I see a land mass, but I can't identify it. I suspect since the probe is orbiting the moon, the earth is lying somewhat sideways in the video, but without knowing the probe's orbital inclination, position, etc. or being able to identify something specific, it's impossible for me to tell just how "sideways" earth is.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to think about that. I believe the moon always has one face to the SUN, not the Earth. Isn't that the way we have phases of the moon? So if you were standing on the moon's equator, you would see an Earth rise.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/12/2009 6:21 PM
{snip...} but without knowing the probe's orbital inclination, position, {snip...}
Inclination was 90°, which I believe would be a polar orbit, yes?

Just a wild guess, but at the top of the Earth offset a little to the right, I believe that I see the Continent of Antarctic or maybe Australia?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the moon always has one face to the SUN, not the Earth. Isn't that the way we have phases of the moon?
No. The moon is tidally locked to the earth and always points the same face to the earth. The moon's rotational period of 28 days matches it's orbital period of 28 days. 

Phases are caused by the constantly changing angle between the earth/moon/sun. 

Could be Steve. I honestly don't know.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, I can see my house from here.....


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm reminded of Douglas Adams' "Total Perspective Vortex" ... in essence it shows you in perspective to ... well, everything else in the universe. 

I probably ought to get fired up a little less about stuff.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Perspective to me equals *Carl Sagen's Pale Blue Dot*....

Portrait of the Solar System from Voyager 1...










Enlarged Earth from the portrait...










"Look again at that dot. That's here. That's home. That's us. On it everyone you love, everyone you know, everyone you ever heard of, every human being who ever was, lived out their lives. The aggregate of our joy and suffering, thousands of confident religions, ideologies, and economic doctrines, every hunter and forager, every hero and coward, every creator and destroyer of civilization, every king and peasant, every young couple in love, every mother and father, hopeful child, inventor and explorer, every teacher of morals, every corrupt politician, every "superstar," every "supreme leader," every saint and sinner in the history of our species lived there – on a mote of dust suspended in a sunbeam. 

"The Earth is a very small stage in a vast cosmic arena. Think of the rivers of blood spilled by all those generals and emperors so that, in glory and triumph, they could become the momentary masters of a fraction of a dot. Think of the endless cruelties visited by the inhabitants of one corner of this pixel on the scarcely distinguishable inhabitants of some other corner, how frequent their misunderstandings, how eager they are to kill one another, how fervent their hatreds.

"Our posturings, our imagined self-importance, the delusion that we have some privileged position in the Universe, are challenged by this point of pale light. Our planet is a lonely speck in the great enveloping cosmic dark. In our obscurity, in all this vastness, there is no hint that help will come from elsewhere to save us from ourselves.

"The Earth is the only world known so far to harbor life. There is nowhere else, at least in the near future, to which our species could migrate. Visit, yes. Settle, not yet. Like it or not, for the moment the Earth is where we make our stand.

"It has been said that astronomy is a humbling and character-building experience. There is perhaps no better demonstration of the folly of human conceits than this distant image of our tiny world. To me, it underscores our responsibility to deal more kindly with one another, and to preserve and cherish the pale blue dot, the only home we've ever known."

I probably ought to get fired up a little less about stuff.... 
Cut yourself some slack Matt. You're human. We all get fired up from time to time.  There's no way around it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look carefully at the foreground you will see that the camera (lunar orbiter) is moving over the ground toward the horizon (objects on the ground are moving toward the camera). The earth is rising because the orbit of the camera is moving toward it. 

Chuck


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, if you're standing on the moon you would see sunrises, but not earthrises because the moon always keeps the same face toward the earth. Which actually is a little amazing.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Tom, from what little I know about astronomy the happenstance of a satellite presenting the same side to the object it orbits is fairly common. What's less common is the case where the satellite's axial rotation is fast enough that orbited object gets to see all sides of the satellite.


----------

